# Breed critique



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

hi all!!
This is my friends horse.
We know she’s part Morgan but don’t know what
else.
What do you all think??


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

How tall is she? I would expect some kind of draft influence to get those thick feet and body and solid legs. Do you know what percent Morgan she is?
Whatever she is, I think she is very well built, a nice sturdy horse with a sweet face. The saddle could also use a little bit of sliding back


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I saw draft as well. And that tail has a fair bit of hair, like a draft. I am not seeing feathering but those feet sure look like they want some extra hair on them. Do you by any chance know if the legs have been clipped?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I actually thought she looked very Morgany before I read your description. Depending on where you are located, maybe crossed with QH or even a pony breed like a large Welsh (sorry, I forget all the different "grades") or Connemara?


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Aprilswissmiss said:


> How tall is she? I would expect some kind of draft influence to get those thick feet and body and solid legs. Do you know what percent Morgan she is?
> Whatever she is, I think she is very well built, a nice sturdy horse with a sweet face. The saddle could also use a little bit of sliding back


She’s right at 15hh! (I did fix the saddle after the picture haha) 
I’m not sure what percent. They got her when she was around 3-4 at a auction, no papers.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Horsef said:


> I saw draft as well. And that tail has a fair bit of hair, like a draft. I am not seeing feathering but those feet sure look like they want some extra hair on them. Do you by any chance know if the legs have been clipped?


You can’t see it in the picture but she has a reallyy long mane that’s thick thick!! Nope they’ve never been clipped.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My paint has more hair so I wouldn't say that's an indicator but my first impression was draft influence as well. Could be stout QH. But I'd lean to some smaller draft cross. How do they know Morgan?


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

egrogan said:


> I actually thought she looked very Morgany before I read your description. Depending on where you are located, maybe crossed with QH or even a pony breed like a large Welsh (sorry, I forget all the different "grades") or Connemara?


Some type of pony breed would make sense since she’s only 15hh.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> My paint has more hair so I wouldn't say that's an indicator but my first impression was draft influence as well. Could be stout QH. But I'd lean to some smaller draft cross. How do they know Morgan?


The owners that sold her at the auction said Morgan. And I know anyone can say anything, I don’t think she has papers…just coggins which doesn’t tell us anything 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Nadiya said:


> Some type of pony breed would make sense since she’s only 15hh.


At 15hh and with those big feet, I'd be less inclined to think true pony - Morgans are already in the 15hh range on average (with the sturdy Lippitts being even shorter) and I think another primary breed would have been what added the drafty look. Not that Morgans can't be sturdy, but I've not seen one quite this heavy-boned, not even Lippitts.

A larger Welsh cob, though, I could certainly see being influential.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

As others said, I see draft influence, but I don't really see the morgan part in her.
Without papers or some dna test it's too difficult to say. Wouldn't you (or your friend) want a more definitive answer? 
She could see if the vet can do dna test or something of that nature. Or maybe the horse has a microchip?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I kind of like the not knowing....the air of mystery.
Not knowing she can be anything your heart desires that day, then something else the next day.
She looks a lovely animal, a ride to enjoy.
To me,_ she looks perfect!_
A very handy, capable mount to have hours of fun with.
Tell your friend to just enjoy the mystery the horse has..
🐴....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

why not full Morgan? she looks all morgan to me.

That saddle is a bad fit. too far forward, but questionable if it fits, at all. 
She is just the kind of solid horse I love!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Her quarters, hocks and hind feet look like draft blood or maybe a Gypsy Cob 

I’ve got a 15.1 mare that’s an Arabian x Clydesdale.


----------



## Magnum 59 (Oct 26, 2021)

Agree there's some drafty blood in her and possibly some Welsh. She sure is a beauty though.


----------



## pony7 (Dec 9, 2020)

She is definitely a beautiful horse. She looks like she could have some draft in her.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

A good solid beautiful animal.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I had a grade Morgan many years ago (morgan X Paint) that was 15H super thick - big big feet and super long mane and tail. She may just be a grade Morgan and no cross to draft or anything else. My mare was brave and adventerous. I loved riding her


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Nadiya said:


> Some type of pony breed would make sense since she’s only 15hh.


My registered Morgan mare, Angelina, was only 14.3, and her former owner had a Morgan that wasn’t 14 hands, beautiful little buckskin.
I don’t know the answer to your question, but better part Morgan than no Morgan at all 😉


----------



## aprilcynic (7 mo ago)

I can see the Morgan,in her shorter back,high set tail, the throat latch area. I can see the possible drafty influence in the crest especially,a bit in the muzzle, and stockiness of her. In this pic her hindquarters do say quarter horse to me. I would guess besides the apparent Morgan, there could be a variation of quarab,halflinger, quarter(horse or pony) 
And she's beautiful!


----------

